# What's your favorite steakhouse?



## Sallow

I hit this one for my birthday nearly every year. This year will be special as it's my mom's 70th and my 50th. It's Peter Luger's in Brooklyn NYC.

Peter Luger Steakhouse

Yeah..it's kind of cliche..but heck..it's a great place. Gruff waiters and they haven't changed the interior since they opened. That, to me, adds to the charm. Couple that with absolutely amazing food..and great drinks..and you can't beat it.

What's yours?


----------



## American Horse

Sallow said:


> I hit this one for my birthday nearly every year. This year will be special as it's my mom's 70th and my 50th. It's Peter Luger's in Brooklyn NYC.
> 
> Peter Luger Steakhouse
> 
> Yeah..it's kind of cliche..but heck..it's a great place. Gruff waiters and they haven't changed the interior since they opened. That, to me, adds to the charm. Couple that with absolutely amazing food..and great drinks..and you can't beat it.
> 
> What's yours?



Texas Roadhouse


----------



## Sallow

Hmm..in Texas?

Pretty sure the beef in that state is amazing..


----------



## Big Black Dog

My wife's kitchen...  She can fix up some awesome steaks.  I'm a lucky guy!


----------



## Colin

Without question, Le Relais de l'Entrecôte in Paris.


----------



## chanel

I'll have to check that out next time I'm in Paris Colin.  In my next life.

I love Ruth's Chris.  Steaks are served rare on a steaming hot slate and cooks while you eat.  And they have the best chopped salad.

Here's a list of locations.

Ruth's Chris Steak House : Find a Location - Ruth's Chris Steak House


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Circus Circus in Las Vegas.
Oh yeah.


----------



## Sarah G

Sallow said:


> I hit this one for my birthday nearly every year. This year will be special as it's my mom's 70th and my 50th. It's Peter Luger's in Brooklyn NYC.
> 
> Peter Luger Steakhouse
> 
> Yeah..it's kind of cliche..but heck..it's a great place. Gruff waiters and they haven't changed the interior since they opened. That, to me, adds to the charm. Couple that with absolutely amazing food..and great drinks..and you can't beat it.
> 
> What's yours?



I just went to my new fav in Montreal.  Gibby's

http://www.gibbys.com/index.php

The mood is just like their website and additionally - French waiters


----------



## Sallow

Big Black Dog said:


> My wife's kitchen...  She can fix up some awesome steaks.  I'm a lucky guy!





I'm taking she posts here..and that's some kind of hint..


----------



## Sallow

chanel said:


> I'll have to check that out next time I'm in Paris Colin.  In my next life.
> 
> I love Ruth's Chris.  Steaks are served rare on a steaming hot slate and cooks while you eat.  And they have the best chopped salad.
> 
> Here's a list of locations.
> 
> Ruth's Chris Steak House : Find a Location - Ruth's Chris Steak House



Been there..

It's pretty good.


----------



## RadiomanATL

My house.


----------



## Sallow

Colin said:


> Without question, Le Relais de l'Entrecôte in Paris.



Haven't been to Paris in years..but without question..some of the best food in the world.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Buying a well marbled porterhouse at a local butcher and grilling it in your backyard...I agree...that is pretty awesome.


----------



## Blagger

Colin said:


> Without question, Le Relais de l'Entrecôte in Paris.



Show off.


----------



## uscitizen

Logans Roadhouse.

I still need to try out their marinade recipe that someone here linked me to a while back though.  I might be able to beat Logans.

I raise my own beef.  It does wind up flozen though in individual vacuum sealed bags.


----------



## Sallow

iamwhatiseem said:


> Buying a well marbled porterhouse at a local butcher and grilling it in your backyard...I agree...that is pretty awesome.



Yep.

My favorite is grilled on the outside and bloody red on the inside.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sallow said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buying a well marbled porterhouse at a local butcher and grilling it in your backyard...I agree...that is pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> My favorite is grilled on the outside and bloody red on the inside.
Click to expand...


Yep...put the coals right in the middle...get the iron screaming hot. Slap them on there, 3-4 minutes each side and then put them as far away from the coals as you can for another 15-20 minutes.
Nice black grill marks, well seared and brown to pink to red at the very center.
No sauce necessary please.


----------



## uscitizen

Ohh I like fresh ground horseradish with my steaks.


----------



## Sallow

uscitizen said:


> Ohh I like fresh ground horseradish with my steaks.



Never tried that.

I've done A1 sauce (when I was a kid), ketchsup (again..as a kid) and french mustard, which is still good.

Maybe I will give that a shot.


----------



## Sallow

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buying a well marbled porterhouse at a local butcher and grilling it in your backyard...I agree...that is pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> My favorite is grilled on the outside and bloody red on the inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep...put the coals right in the middle...get the iron screaming hot. Slap them on there, 3-4 minutes each side and then put them as far away from the coals as you can for another 15-20 minutes.
> Nice black grill marks, well seared and brown to pink to red at the very center.
> No sauce necessary please.
Click to expand...


I'd probably go for 10 minutes..but heck..that sounds damn good!


----------



## Revere

High end chain - Ruth's Chris.  Value priced chain - Claim Jumper.  Indepdentent - Five O'Clock Club in Milwaukee.  Gone but not forgotten - London Chop House in Detroit.


----------



## Colin

Swagger said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without question, Le Relais de l'Entrecôte in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off.
Click to expand...


Dois-je détecter une pointe d'amertume?


----------



## uscitizen

bitter me?


----------



## strollingbones

so sallow how much is this gonna set you back?  i see the menu has no prices....

i dont have a favorite steak place...but i do like a good prime rib...


----------



## Revere

strollingbones said:


> so sallow how much is this gonna set you back?  i see the menu has no prices....



That's the point...if you have to ask...


----------



## strollingbones

i understand the concept...but they dont take any cards except their inhouse card....and the mail order prices are steep.....i think he may be easily looking at 200  for him and his mom...i hope mom doesnt drink....


----------



## strollingbones

btw sallow......you arent scarey at all....just thought i would mention that....


----------



## Revere

strollingbones said:


> i understand the concept...but they dont take any cards except their inhouse card....and the mail order prices are steep.....i think he may be easily looking at 200  for him and his mom...i hope mom doesnt drink....



Yes, that IS the concept.

I'd drink until I was blind if I was his mom.


----------



## jillian

Dino & Harry in Hoboken

Sparks in NYC


----------



## Revere

It's a New York City thing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I just realized that I can't remember the last time I had steak in a restaurant....might have been either Smith & Wollensky's or the Palm but not in the last 10 years.

Wow.


----------



## strollingbones

CrusaderFrank said:


> I just realized that I can't remember the last time I had steak in a restaurant....might have been either Smith & Wollensky's or the Palm but not in the last 10 years.
> 
> Wow.



paranoid recluse or crazy hermit?  which is it frank?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Ruth's Chris steak house in Salt Lake City on Southwest Temple.


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> I just realized that I can't remember the last time I had steak in a restaurant....might have been either Smith & Wollensky's or the Palm but not in the last 10 years.
> 
> Wow.



I really like Smith & Wollensky's. And it's high time you get out to one! Might I suggest "The Old Homestead?"

Decent steak and fun.

Old Homestead Steak House


----------



## Toro

Sallow said:


> I hit this one for my birthday nearly every year. This year will be special as it's my mom's 70th and my 50th. It's Peter Luger's in Brooklyn NYC.
> 
> Peter Luger Steakhouse
> 
> Yeah..it's kind of cliche..but heck..it's a great place. Gruff waiters and they haven't changed the interior since they opened. That, to me, adds to the charm. Couple that with absolutely amazing food..and great drinks..and you can't beat it.
> 
> What's yours?



Peter Luger ranks as one of my favourites as well.  I never knew bacon could taste so good.  And bacon tastes good!

I also like Ruth's Chris and Bobby Vans.  Morton's is pretty good too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I can't remember the last time I had steak in a restaurant....might have been either Smith & Wollensky's or the Palm but not in the last 10 years.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paranoid recluse or crazy hermit?  which is it frank?
Click to expand...


A little of both and I guess I stopped ordering steak when I'm out.


----------



## Toro

CrusaderFrank said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I can't remember the last time I had steak in a restaurant....might have been either Smith & Wollensky's or the Palm but not in the last 10 years.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paranoid recluse or crazy hermit?  which is it frank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little of both and I guess I stopped ordering steak when I'm out.
Click to expand...


Why?  That's what I usually order when I'm out.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> paranoid recluse or crazy hermit?  which is it frank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little of both and I guess I stopped ordering steak when I'm out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  That's what I usually order when I'm out.
Click to expand...


I just hadn't realized how much I switched over to chicken n fish since my doctor starting in with "high cholesterol" spiel.


----------



## Annie

Needless to say, steakhouses and Chicago are synonymous. Capitol Grille and Ruth's Chris are great, but for old time Chicago:

Gene & Georgetti's.


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little of both and I guess I stopped ordering steak when I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  That's what I usually order when I'm out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just hadn't realized how much I switched over to chicken n fish since my doctor starting in with "high cholesterol" spiel.
Click to expand...


Yikes..haven't had a blood test in a couple of years.

Might be time.


----------



## Revere

Annie said:


> Needless to say, steakhouses and Chicago are synonymous. Capitol Grille and Ruth's Chris are great, but for old time Chicago:
> 
> Gene & Georgetti's.



The steakhouses are redemption for an otherwise cold and corrupt city.

God knows the Bears still suck.


----------



## Annie

Revere said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, steakhouses and Chicago are synonymous. Capitol Grille and Ruth's Chris are great, but for old time Chicago:
> 
> Gene & Georgetti's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steakhouses are redemption for an otherwise cold and corrupt city.
> 
> God knows the Bears still suck.
Click to expand...


Chicago politics suck and Chicago is now cold, but when it's not it's a great place to shop, get culture, and great restaurants. Besides, we have the best lakefront anywhere, not to mention the skyline.


----------



## Revere

Annie said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, steakhouses and Chicago are synonymous. Capitol Grille and Ruth's Chris are great, but for old time Chicago:
> 
> Gene & Georgetti's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steakhouses are redemption for an otherwise cold and corrupt city.
> 
> God knows the Bears still suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicago politics suck and Chicago is now cold, but when it's not it's a great place to shop, get culture, and great restaurants. Besides, we have the best lakefront anywhere, not to mention the skyline.
Click to expand...


Yeahbut, they stop running the water taxis after Labor Day and a couple months later it's too damned cold to hang out down there.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Annie said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, steakhouses and Chicago are synonymous. Capitol Grille and Ruth's Chris are great, but for old time Chicago:
> 
> Gene & Georgetti's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steakhouses are redemption for an otherwise cold and corrupt city.
> 
> God knows the Bears still suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicago politics suck and Chicago is now cold, but when it's not it's a great place to shop, get culture, and great restaurants. Besides, we have the best lakefront anywhere, not to mention the skyline.
Click to expand...


Yeah.  That skyline looks the best in your rear view mirror as you are driving out of the city.


----------



## Sallow

Anyone ever try Kobe steak?


----------



## syrenn

Mortons 


Morton's The Steakhouse - The Best Steak Anywhere!


----------



## Annie

syrenn said:


> Mortons
> 
> 
> Morton's The Steakhouse - The Best Steak Anywhere!



Morton's is good, but doesn't have the ambiance of Gene & Georgetti's, steaks are just as good. Now I'll not turn down a visit to Morton's or Harry Carry's for that matter, if someone else is buying.


----------



## Toro

Sallow said:


> Anyone ever try Kobe steak?



Yes, its awesome.

There's this Japanese place on 57th Street in New York which serves fantastic Kobe steak.


----------



## Revere

Annie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortons
> 
> 
> Morton's The Steakhouse - The Best Steak Anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morton's is good, but doesn't have the ambiance of Gene & Georgetti's, steaks are just as good. Now I'll not turn down a visit to Morton's or Harry Carry's for that matter, if someone else is buying.
Click to expand...


Agreed. There is a difference between genuine retro and the way a chain looks.


----------



## Annie

Revere said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> The steakhouses are redemption for an otherwise cold and corrupt city.
> 
> God knows the Bears still suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago politics suck and Chicago is now cold, but when it's not it's a great place to shop, get culture, and great restaurants. Besides, we have the best lakefront anywhere, not to mention the skyline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeahbut, they stop running the water taxis after Labor Day and a couple months later it's too damned cold to hang out down there.
Click to expand...


Yep, but the Odyssey still cruises after Labor Day and has great food and heat! 

I can't say that Chicago would be one of my winter getaways, if I could getaway I would.


----------



## Revere

Annie said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago politics suck and Chicago is now cold, but when it's not it's a great place to shop, get culture, and great restaurants. Besides, we have the best lakefront anywhere, not to mention the skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahbut, they stop running the water taxis after Labor Day and a couple months later it's too damned cold to hang out down there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, but the Odyssey still cruises after Labor Day and has great food and heat!
> 
> I can't say that Chicago would be one of my winter getaways, if I could getaway I would.
Click to expand...


You could do worse than the Mag Mile around the Holidays.


----------



## del

hometown favorite

Scarlet Oak Tavern in Hingham, MA

it's in a 200+ year old whorehouse/tavern

the original palm and smith and wollensky's in nyc are good, too. never been to peter lugar's but i've heard good things about it


----------



## RadiomanATL

del said:


> hometown favorite
> 
> Scarlet Oak Tavern in Hingham, MA
> 
> it's in a 200+ year old whorehouse/tavern
> 
> the original palm and smith and wollensky's in nyc are good, too. never been to peter lugar's but i've heard good things about it



Is it still in operation under its original business model?


----------



## del

RadiomanATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> hometown favorite
> 
> Scarlet Oak Tavern in Hingham, MA
> 
> it's in a 200+ year old whorehouse/tavern
> 
> the original palm and smith and wollensky's in nyc are good, too. never been to peter lugar's but i've heard good things about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still in operation under its original business model?
Click to expand...


i'm told that part of the operation has been subbed out to some of the regulars in the lounge.


----------



## Annie

Revere said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahbut, they stop running the water taxis after Labor Day and a couple months later it's too damned cold to hang out down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, but the Odyssey still cruises after Labor Day and has great food and heat!
> 
> I can't say that Chicago would be one of my winter getaways, if I could getaway I would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could do worse than the Mag Mile around the Holidays.
Click to expand...


Beautiful? Yes. But nearly always freezing and the wind will knock you over! Not saying I don't go downtown, but not walking like in decent weather.


----------



## Revere

Annie said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, but the Odyssey still cruises after Labor Day and has great food and heat!
> 
> I can't say that Chicago would be one of my winter getaways, if I could getaway I would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could do worse than the Mag Mile around the Holidays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beautiful? Yes. But nearly always freezing and the wind will knock you over! Not saying I don't go downtown, but not walking like in decent weather.
Click to expand...


And the Starbucks are clogged with little girls and their moms and their American Girl dolls.

Is the Weber Grill still there?  Sit right by the fire and you'll stay warm and leave smelling like charcoal!


----------



## Sallow

Toro said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever try Kobe steak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, its awesome.
> 
> There's this Japanese place on 57th Street in New York which serves fantastic Kobe steak.
Click to expand...


What would the name of it be?

I had it in Japan at a Ryokans near Hot Springs. Never here.

Japanese Guest Houses - Japanese Inn (ryokan) Reservation Service


----------



## Annie

Revere said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could do worse than the Mag Mile around the Holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful? Yes. But nearly always freezing and the wind will knock you over! Not saying I don't go downtown, but not walking like in decent weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Starbucks are clogged with little girls and their moms and their American Girl dolls.
> 
> Is the Weber Grill still there?  Sit right by the fire and you'll stay warm and leave smelling like charcoal!
Click to expand...


I've only been to the Weber Grill in Lombard, never remember seeing one downtown. Seems there's one on State Street, but too far a walk in winter from Michigan Ave. Now a great restaurant, right off of Michigan:

Lawry's. You gotta love Prime Rib though! Split a carafe of wine, then make a quick walk to the dueling pianos at Howl At The Moon! 
Which reminds me, I must book my daughter's bachelorette party there! She got engaged at Navy Pier last Sunday on the Ferris Wheel, looks like Oct. 1 or 2nd next year will be the date!


----------



## Oddball

Murray's Downtown Minneapolis - Home of the Silver Butterknife Steak


----------



## Revere

Oddball said:


> Murray's Downtown Minneapolis - Home of the Silver Butterknife Steak



They advertise in ALL the airline mags.


----------



## Annie

Oddball said:


> Murray's Downtown Minneapolis - Home of the Silver Butterknife Steak



Oh, that sounds fabulous!


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> hometown favorite
> 
> Scarlet Oak Tavern in Hingham, MA
> 
> it's in a 200+ year old whorehouse/tavern
> 
> the original palm and smith and wollensky's in nyc are good, too. never been to peter lugar's but i've heard good things about it



The steak at Peter Luger's is aged for a long time before they serve it. It's unbelievable.


----------



## Oddball

Annie said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murray's Downtown Minneapolis - Home of the Silver Butterknife Steak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that sounds fabulous!
Click to expand...

Definitely old school.

They leave all those overpriced suburbia chop houses in the dust.


----------



## Revere

Annie said:


> She got engaged at Navy Pier last Sunday on the Ferris Wheel,



The carny stranded her on top until she agreed to marry him?

How romantic.


----------



## Annie

Revere said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got engaged at Navy Pier last Sunday on the Ferris Wheel,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carny stranded her on top until she agreed to marry him?
> 
> How romantic.
Click to expand...


They're so cute and happy! He's a systems designer and a photographer. LOL!


----------



## syrenn

Another one i like is Harris 

Harris' The San Francisco Steakhouse


----------



## chikenwing

The deck on the back of my house,grass feed,dry aged prime beef,grown just up the road,you just don't get any better!!Throw in some great home brew,and fresh vegies good friends,beats the heck out of any steak house around.


----------



## Annie

syrenn said:


> Another one i like is Harris
> 
> Harris' The San Francisco Steakhouse



Looks good too, reminds me though of Capitol Grille, great food, but a bit 'new.'


----------



## strollingbones

this thread makes me hate being in a rural area...we got nothing to compare to yall steakhouses


----------



## Annie

strollingbones said:


> this thread makes me hate being in a rural area...we got nothing to compare to yall steakhouses



Or Cuban, Thai, etc. 

But I bet you got great barbeque?


----------



## strollingbones

we gave good thai....dont you fret about that...great bbq....but no really good steaks or seafood...there is a greek place in boone...no real cuban places


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> this thread makes me hate being in a rural area...we got nothing to compare to yall steakhouses



Bones nothing beats my own steaks at home.


----------



## Sallow

strollingbones said:


> we gave good thai....dont you fret about that...great bbq....but no really good steaks or seafood...there is a greek place in boone...no real cuban places



I've been to some great rib places in Alabama and Atlanta. Some were outside the city. Sawdust, slaw, bread, beer and ribs!


----------



## Crow

Not big on steak, not like its gourmet dining like some pretend. Texas roadhouse ws pretty good that one time I went....whatevs.


----------



## Annie

strollingbones said:


> we gave good thai....dont you fret about that...great bbq....but no really good steaks or seafood...there is a greek place in boone...no real cuban places



That's cool about the Thai! Our family summer home is in a rural area of Illinois, getting good food in restaurants is nigh impossible. Have to drive like 30 miles into Peoria for anything ethnic, other than really bad Chinese or Italian. 

But 'home cooking' places are great there. Not great for diet, but very yummy!


----------



## Mr. H.

American Horse said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hit this one for my birthday nearly every year. This year will be special as it's my mom's 70th and my 50th. It's Peter Luger's in Brooklyn NYC.
> 
> Peter Luger Steakhouse
> 
> Yeah..it's kind of cliche..but heck..it's a great place. Gruff waiters and they haven't changed the interior since they opened. That, to me, adds to the charm. Couple that with absolutely amazing food..and great drinks..and you can't beat it.
> 
> What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Roadhouse
Click to expand...


I went to a Texas Roadhouse and could see into the kitchen where the chefs were putting magic sprinkles on the steaks. When I ordered mine, I said hold the sprinkles. One of the best cuts I ever ate.


----------



## Sallow

Mr. H. said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hit this one for my birthday nearly every year. This year will be special as it's my mom's 70th and my 50th. It's Peter Luger's in Brooklyn NYC.
> 
> Peter Luger Steakhouse
> 
> Yeah..it's kind of cliche..but heck..it's a great place. Gruff waiters and they haven't changed the interior since they opened. That, to me, adds to the charm. Couple that with absolutely amazing food..and great drinks..and you can't beat it.
> 
> What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Roadhouse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to a Texas Roadhouse and could see into the kitchen where the chefs were putting magic sprinkles on the steaks. When I ordered mine, I said hold the sprinkles. One of the best cuts I ever ate.
Click to expand...


Bwuh? Magic Sprinkles?


----------



## Toro

Texas Roadhouse is pretty good.  I went there for the first time a year ago and thought the steak was decent and the price was good.


----------



## Sallow

Toro said:


> Texas Roadhouse is pretty good.  I went there for the first time a year ago and thought the steak was decent and the price was good.



They have any in NYC?


----------



## xotoxi

Ground Round.

It's delectable!


----------



## Meister

In Fullerton, Ca. it was Stubrick's Steakhouse
Post Falls, Id. it's GW Hunters Steakhouse.


----------



## Mr. H.

Sallow said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Roadhouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to a Texas Roadhouse and could see into the kitchen where the chefs were putting magic sprinkles on the steaks. When I ordered mine, I said hold the sprinkles. One of the best cuts I ever ate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwuh? Magic Sprinkles?
Click to expand...


You know- salt, msg, seasonings whatever. I like my steak nikkid.


----------



## Meister

Sallow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Roadhouse is pretty good.  I went there for the first time a year ago and thought the steak was decent and the price was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have any in NYC?
Click to expand...


It's a big chain


----------



## geauxtohell

I like Capital Grille, their Filet Oscar is awesome.  However, for best?  Gotta go with:

Plaza III Steakhouse | Home

I've never had a good steak at Ruth Chris', and I've been to the original in NOLA.  It tastes like they baste their meet in corn juice.  We raised our own steaks when I grew up and fed them corn, silage, and hay.  I know that's not how corn-fed beef tastes.  I think their steaks suck ass.  Sorry for all the fans.  

To be honest though, the best steak I've ever had is the filet at Commander's Palace in New Orleans.  However, they aren't a steak house.


----------



## The Infidel

Sallow said:


> I hit this one for my birthday nearly every year. This year will be special as it's my mom's 70th and my 50th. It's Peter Luger's in Brooklyn NYC.
> 
> Peter Luger Steakhouse
> 
> Yeah..it's kind of cliche..but heck..it's a great place. Gruff waiters and they haven't changed the interior since they opened. That, to me, adds to the charm. Couple that with absolutely amazing food..and great drinks..and you can't beat it.
> 
> What's yours?



I've always wanted to go there... hopefully I will someday.
Happy birthday to you and your mom!



uscitizen said:


> Logans Roadhouse.
> 
> I still need to try out their marinade recipe that someone here linked me to a while back though.  I might be able to beat Logans.
> 
> I raise my own beef.  It does wind up flozen though in individual vacuum sealed bags.



Just got a Logans by my house... not too bad at all!

This is my local fav though....

BJ's Restaurant and Brewhouse

They make awesome beers too!


----------



## Ringel05

*What's your favorite steakhouse?*

Definitely my kitchen and back yard BBQ.


----------

